# Dan Thompson coyote calls



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Recently I met Dan Thompson at a Sport's show and talked to him about calling. He told me the Hot Dog is a complete knock off of his call and Primos stole the design from him. He says his call is the better and more effective. After listening to him demostrate his _Red Desert Howler_ I decided to buy one. Thompson's howler sounds much clearer and is much louder than the Hot Dog and so far a really enjoy it. I'm just wondering if anyone else has his calls or have heard reputations about them. If so let me know what ya think.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a red desert, but the dog wanted it more than i did. She ended up chewing at both ends, I still haven't replaced it. It's been probably a year. It was a great call though. It sounded great. 
xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

great call and yes the Hot dog is a complete rip off but dosen't sound as good.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree the Hot Dog is a mimic of the Red Desert. If you don't believe it buy them both and measure their dimensions, widths, thicknesses, etc. The Red Desert takes the cake as far as which is better sounding.

The disturbing thing is watching Calling All Coyotes 1 and 2 and seeing RA talk up the Red Desert. That is another topic alltogether.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Fallguy, when i met Dan Thompson he was HOT over this whole ordeal. He basically told me i had a glorified piece of **** in the Hot Dog pretty much cussed out will primos. It was an interesting conversation


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Fallguy, it looks like you have a Red Desert. How long did it take you to break it in. I had mine out for about 2hrs on saturday and it already sounds a lot better than the hot dog


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

J154Fry

I messed around with my RDH for a few months before I got it to sound like I wanted. I blow on howlers and calls everyday. On the way to work in the car and on the way home. I have to keep the wife sane so I can't use them in the house. Right now I have two custom howlers I just got. They will remain in the pockets of my jacket in between hunts and I will work them everyday until I feel they are broken in. Another thing I like to do is while watching TV just sit and pull the reed up and let it SMACK the toneboard over and over and over....This will curve the reed upward allowing it to scoop more air and I think it makes it more responsive. If you end up bending a reed and creasing it just cut a new one.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I got a RDH from Dan Thompson and it's the best sounding howler I have and very easy to blow. Broke it in pretty fast.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

yea i love dan's calls i have the RDH and the windriver howler and the PC-1 & PC-2 very good calls to invest in


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

they are good calls. i have the RDH and the PC-2. really like them both...although, my favorite howler is the custom one that i have that papapete made for me.

back to the dan thompson thing...randy anderson sure gave him a lot of publicity in one of his videos though. i first saw dan thompson's calls in randy's DVDs. that's why i wanted one. he used them all the time. but yeah...i have the hot dog too and it is damn near the same call. just different color and the bell is plastic instead of wood.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

kase said:


> randy anderson sure gave him a lot of publicity in one of his videos though. i first saw dan thompson's calls in randy's DVDs. that's why i wanted one.


Actually it was three videos. Randy made the RDH very popular.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good customer service!

I lost my Red Desert Mouthpiece two weekends ago. I ordered one online on Saturday, and when I came home from work yesterday there was a box on my kitchen table. I already had the mouthpiece.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey guys speaking of the Red Desert/Hot Dog similarities, I see that Primos is now marketing a version of the Hot Dog with a WOODEN bell. It will be called the Hardwood Hot Dog. So now, not only did they mimic the Red Desert, they are remaking their remake to more closely resemble the original call. It's like a double slap in the face to Dan Thompson. I won't give Primos any more money after seeing this. Also, anyone want to buy a used Hot Dog Howler? I don't want mine anymore.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Hey guys speaking of the Red Desert/Hot Dog similarities, I see that Primos is now marketing a version of the Hot Dog with a WOODEN bell. It will be called the Hardwood Hot Dog. So now, not only did they mimic the Red Desert, they are remaking their remake to more closely resemble the original call. It's like a double slap in the face to Dan Thompson. I won't give Primos any more money after seeing this. Also, anyone want to buy a used Hot Dog Howler? I don't want mine anymore.


Alright, that's crossing the line way too far. I'm with Fallguy, I'm boycotting Primos. Is anyone else?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think primos puts out some excellent stuff. they work their ***** of to make get some of the best footage out there, and they are pretty knowledgeable. but ill never abide by someone stepping on a small bussiness that makes an excellent product.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> i think primos puts out some excellent stuff. they work their a$$es of to make get some of the best footage out there, and they are pretty knowledgeable.


i agree with ya here, but i love the DVDs that those guys put out. i also love the grunt tube i bought last fall that's made by Primos.i have bought a lot of products from them before and i can't say that i'll never buy anything Primos-made again. i was thinking about this thread a earlier and i thought of another example. M.A.D. calls came out with a new grunt tube last fall called "the buck growl." i'm sure some of you guys have seen it. anyway, it's a really deep, loud grunt that is supposed to mimick a mature buck. they said that they developed this call after hours of research in the treestand and they had heard numerous bucks making this grunt/growl in the chase stage of the rut.

well soon after i was educated on this new grunt and why it was developed, i saw one very similar to it with the Primos label on it. basically the only difference was the name of the call. instead of "M.A.D. the buck growl," it was "Primos buck roar" :lol: i saw it in the scheels parking lot when they had that Delta Waterfowl thing there. i'm not a waterfowler but i was just walking around looking at different taxidermy and some of the hand made decoys that were there. Will Primos himself was standing in the Primos booth and i BSed with him for a few minutes. i never did ask him about ripping off everyone else's ideas though


----------

